# free online reading



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Jul 5, 2006)

any free online books  i could read? all suggestions welcome


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't know if this is your cuppa chai but j.d. waved it at me last night. It's a collection of short stories and thus far they have been a pleasure to read.
http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au/m/merritt/abraham/fox/


There's also The King in Yellow if you care for something along the lines of Lovecraft
http://www.sff.net/people/DoyleMacdonald/l_kiy.htm


And finally here's something by Dunsany, which is an old favourite of mine and keeps me company at work.
http://www.sff.net/people/DoyleMacdonald/l_wonder.htm


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 5, 2006)

One from me: if you go to Baen.com , and go to the widow "free library", you'll find a list of about eighty different full length science fiction and fantasy books you can download, in a variety of different formats. I'm not suggesting you will enjoy them all; very few people would, but it's an excellent way of finding which ones you do. All of these are published books, equally available in dead tree version. (Oh, dear, don't I sound like a commercial)


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 5, 2006)

The Baen Free Library, http://www.baen.com/library/

*Edit:* Damn, beaten to it!

Michael Coney's website has a couple of unpublished novels to download, which he completed before his death. They include a sequel to his novel *Hello Summer, Goodbye*, which some may have read. http://www.members.shaw.ca/mconey/

Then of course there is Project Gutenberg, but if you go there you may never come back! http://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## Kettricken (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been addicted to 'Gutenberg' for quite a while, Snowdog!

Also, books-on-line has some free books, but it's sometimes a little hard to navigate: http://67.118.51.201/bol/default.cfm


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 5, 2006)

Kettricken said:
			
		

> I've been addicted to 'Gutenberg' for quite a while, Snowdog!



I got quite interested when I first found the site, but I've found that I just can't read e-books, at least not for pleasure.

I know that one day they will produce an e-book reader that will be almost as pleasurable to hold and read as a real book, at which time I will get more into it.

Although there are readers out there (some made to look like books) they're still at an early stage of development.


----------



## Kettricken (Jul 5, 2006)

I could print pages for free at my school... so I copied and pasted the text, put it in a readable lay-out, push the print-button and: enjoy the reading!


----------



## murphy (Jul 5, 2006)

Kelley Armstrong has online stories about nice werewolves and witches in a modern day setting.  Pretty good stories too.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 5, 2006)

Not books but short fiction:

http://www.eternalnight.co.uk/fiction/fiction2001.html

And if you like older books (as in old enough to be in the public domain), here is one of my favorite places since Blackmask disappeared into the ether:

http://www.arthursclassicnovels.com/


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 6, 2006)

Last Saturday night when we lost power at 9:30 my battery powered, back-lit Palm pilot came to the rescue as I read part of a book from: http://manybooks.net/. 
Free stuff. Mostly pretty old. Many classics. Many genre. Definitely worth a look. Also:
http://axiomsedge-scifi.com/axioms_edge_free_eBooks.htm. 
Another one I use is: 
http://www.memoware.com/mw.cgi/mw.cgi?screen=mainhttp://axiomsedge-scifi.com/axioms_edge_free_eBooks.htm


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 6, 2006)

Snowdog said:
			
		

> Then of course there is Project Gutenberg, but if you go there you may never come back! http://www.gutenberg.org/



Tell me about it ... the first time I found it I stayed there and forgot to eat for three days. It's terribly addictive but a wonderful resource.


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 6, 2006)

I think this thread might be worth stickying, mods. Good links here.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 8, 2006)

I know that Charles Stross put his novel _Accelerando_ online for free downloading. If you like sci-fi, you should check it out. Unfortunately, I have no idea what the link is


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 10, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> One from me: if you go to Baen.com , and go to the widow "free library", you'll find a list of about eighty different full length science fiction and fantasy books you can download, in a variety of different formats. I'm not suggesting you will enjoy them all; very few people would, but it's an excellent way of finding which ones you do. All of these are published books, equally available in dead tree version. (Oh, dear, don't I sound like a commercial)


Brilliant site there Chris...some of my favourite authors as well.  Will definately be bookmarking that site  

AND no, you don't sound like a commercial


----------



## jinloac (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are a few directory sites that I found over the past two weeks that list some free eBooks:

Hunts eBook Directory - rkphunt.com/dir
eBooks on the Web index - bowindex.com
eBook Impressions - ebookimpressions.com
Free onLine Novels - free-online-novels.com


----------

